# cannot update FreeBSD 7.3 to 7.4 using freebsd-update



## ccc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

I try to update 7.3-RELEASE-p2 to 7.4 using freebsd-update, but it doesn't work:

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.4-RELEASE
Looking up update5.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/dict world/doc world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/games world/info world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 7.4-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 7.3-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 13111 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90...
................................................................................
................................................................................
................................................................................
0....12860....12870....12880....12890....12900....12910....12920....12930....129
40....12950....12960....12970....12980....12990....13000....13010 done.
Applying patches... done.
[B]Fetching 879 files... gunzip: unknown compression format
ff0a7410ba3a46754f5927a357ebe8b57d626deb53ff8f334babd6992372899d has incorrect hash.  [/B]
```


----------

